# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  تهذيب التهذيب ، لابن حجر، نسخة نفيسة جدا

## عبد الرحمان المغربي

*تهذيب التهذيب*
*للحافظ ابن حجر**رحمه الله تعالى*

*وتقع هذه النسخة في** 330* *ورقة ، وهي من محفوظات جامعة برنستون، ونفاستها ترجع إلى أنها كتبت في**حياة المؤلف، وقد نسخها : محمد بن علي بن جعفر بن مختار ، الشهير بابن قمر**الحسيني**(1)**، في يوم الأربعاء ، آخر شعبان ، سنة 835 هـ ، أي في حياة المؤلف، وعليها خطه وإجازته للناسخ** .*
*لتحميل الكتاب اضغط هنا*

----------


## أسد الدين محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هلا تفضلتم علينا برفعه على موقع أرشيف لسهولة التحميل.

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

للأسف لا اعرف كيفية التحميل....

----------


## أسد الدين محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أكرر الطلب والرجاء برفعه على موقع أرشيف.

----------


## عبد الرحمن العسيري

شكرا لك

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

هل هذه النسخة كاملة .............أرجو الإفادة ضروري جدا

----------


## ملتقى أهل الأثر

> هل هذه النسخة كاملة .............أرجو الإفادة ضروري جدا


*تنبيه: المخطوط اتضح بعد تحميله أنه ناقص غير كامل، فلا يوجد به كل من: حرف العين المهملة، والغين المعجمة، والميم.*

----------


## الباجوري

* 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المخطوطة النفيسة ولكن أظن أن الأوراق من 1 إلى 4 ومن 6إلى 10 قذ سقطت من ملفات التحميل برجاء التأكد والرد لكي تتم الفائدة وأيضا فالورقة رقم 30 صورتها مشوهة ولو ان أحدا من علينا برابط الكتاب في موقع المكتبة لأنزلنا ما نقص منها**

*

----------


## ملتقى أهل الأثر

> * جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المخطوطة النفيسة ولكن أظن أن الأوراق من 1 إلى 4 ومن 6إلى 10 قذ سقطت من ملفات التحميل برجاء التأكد والرد لكي تتم الفائدة وأيضا فالورقة رقم 30 صورتها مشوهة ولو ان أحدا من علينا برابط الكتاب في موقع المكتبة لأنزلنا ما نقص منها*


وجزاكم خير الجزاء وأحسنه.
هذه الأوراق المشار إليها غير ساقطة، المخطوط أتينا به كما في موقعه، والورقة المشوهة هى في الأصل هكذا.

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

هلا رفعه الشيخ مسعد - حفظه الله - على ملتقى أهل الحديث ؟
الموقع يطلب التسجيل، وليس كل منتدى يُرغب في الاشتراك به .

----------


## ملتقى أهل الأثر

> هلا رفعه الشيخ مسعد - حفظه الله - على ملتقى أهل الحديث ؟
> الموقع يطلب التسجيل،





> وليس كل منتدى يُرغب في الاشتراك به .



المخطوط على ملتقى أهل الأثر هنــا، والملتقى مفتوح أمام الجميع ولا يحتاج لتسجيل، وعلى العموم التسجيل مغلق بملتقى أهل الأثر لحين إشعار آخر.
والله الهادي لأقوم طريق.

----------


## الباجوري

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبرجاء اعطائنا رابط الموقع مع نبذة عن كيفية التنزيل منه

----------


## الباجوري

هذه هي الورقة رقم 30 من الكتاب وقد أصلحوها بالموقع ومعها صور أغلفة الكتاب لمن أراد

----------


## أحمد القيسي

لاقيمة لهذه النسخة بوجود نسخة المؤلف نفسه،

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالمصري

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المبذول ، وبارك الله في كل من ييسر السبيل لطلبة العلم.
وألفت انتباه أخي الكريم أحمد القيسي أنه لا يصح إطلاق الحكم بأنه لا قيمة لهذه النسخة بوجود نسخة المؤلف نفسه ؛ لأسباب كثيرة يعلمها من مارس تصحيح النصوص وتعامل مع المخطوطات.
فنسخة المؤلف من أي كتاب - بعد أن يُنسخ منها نسخة أو أكثر - قد يُفقَد بعض أوراقها ، وقد تتأثر ببعض العوامل التي تجعلك في حاجة إلى نسخة أخرى ، كحدوث خروم بها ، أو تأثر الحبر بالرطوبة وغيرها فتنطمس بعض الكلمات ، أو أكل الأرضة لبعض المواضع ، أو ما شابه ذلك.
وقد يكون خط المؤلف عسر القراءة - كما هو مشهور عن خط ابن حجر رحمه الله - فلو لم يكن فائدة من وجود نسخة أخرى إلا تيسير قراءة خط المؤلف لكفى بها فائدة . والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## ابن زهران

> لاقيمة لهذه النسخة بوجود نسخة المؤلف نفسه،


 هل هذه النسخة مرفوعة على الشبكة؟

----------


## ابويعقوب الازهري

غفر الله لك أخى الكريم كيف تقول لاقيمة لهذه النسخة بعد وجود نسخة المؤلف 
ولذا رجاءا منكم أن تدلونا على نسخة المؤلف أين هى وهل هى لديكم

----------


## كاسر

http://www.sahab.net/mydata/hadeeth/tqreeb.rar
هذه نسخة اخرى على موقع الصحبة

----------


## كاسر

وهذ نسخة:

http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/THZEEB1.rar
http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/TAHZEEB2.rar
http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/TAHZEEB3.rar
http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/TAHZEEB4.rar
http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/TAHZEEB5.rar
http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/TAHZEEB6.rar
http://wadod.org/uber/uploads/TAHZEEB7.rar

----------


## ابن عبدالعزيز الأثري

شكرا لك

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> لاقيمة لهذه النسخة بوجود نسخة المؤلف نفسه،


 أخي الحبيب أتعني نسخة المؤلف من التهذيب؟ فهلا أخبرتنا عنها.
أم تعني التقريب؟
أما ابن قمر فهو من حذاق النساخ ويكفي أن نسخته من فتح الباري هي أحد النسخ المعتمدة التي نص عليها السخاوي في الجواهر والدرر فهي خير معين لنسخة المؤلف إن وجدت
نرجو معرفة مكان نسخة المؤلف من التهذيب فضلا لا أمرا

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

رابط النسخة الأولى معطل

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

شيخنا المحدث د. أحمد معبد عبد الكريم يعمل على تحقيقه منذ سنوات، يسر الله له التمام.

----------


## ابن زولاق

> شيخنا المحدث د. أحمد معبد عبد الكريم يعمل على تحقيقه منذ سنوات، يسر الله له التمام.


هل انتهى الدكتور حفظه الله من تحقيق الكتاب

----------

